# WORLDMARK REUNION~3 BR~AUGUST 19-26 & AUGUST 26-SEPT 3~INCLUDES WATER PARK FOR 8 AND RESORT FEES



## Haunsandfrans (Jul 18, 2022)

5 STAR ACCOMMODATIONS
$699 PER WEEK...NOTHING ELSE DUE


----------



## smithmid (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm interested. Will message you.


----------



## Haunsandfrans (Jul 18, 2022)

Correction on 8/26-...one week...through 9/2.  But I have 9/2-9/9 too.  If anyone is interested in an extended stay.


----------



## JoeWilly (Jul 19, 2022)

Is this in Orlando, Fl?


----------



## Haunsandfrans (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes, next to Disney World.  West side of the Orlando area.


----------



## Haunsandfrans (Jul 28, 2022)

I also have Sept 9-16 or 10-17  $599


----------



## keya1518 (Aug 7, 2022)

Are the dates august 19-26 still available?


----------



## Haunsandfrans (Aug 9, 2022)

I've got 9/23-30 left


----------

